# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 10/4



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fall fishing continues to be quite good. While most sportsman have traded
their rods for their guns, those making it out have been doing well. The
hottest spot for walleyes as of late has been the old sunken Flats road.
Anglers are trolling shallow running cranks off leadcore, or using #7 shad
raps on the top or the edges of this sunken road. Those trolling this area
are also reporting some big pike along with nice walleyes. Other spots
producing fish have been the north end of Six Mile Bay near the gravel pit
and along the sunken road, the Six Mile, 57, & 20 bridges; the old pier
near Stromme Addition, and the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area. Try jigging
with minnows or crawlers or running bottom bouncers with spinners. Perch
and white bass fishing have both been slow. A few perch are still being
caught though in the north end of Creel Bay on Hali's and wax worms. Good
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 4, 2002)

Are they working on any of the roads that cross the lake right now, 19, 20?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't believe so.

If you're ever unsure, check out this link. I got it from a section of this site, it's pretty cool!!!

http://www.state.nd.us/dot/roadreport_map.html


----------

